# Need help here



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there! My german blue ram has this white spot on the head...










What is it? It lost its appetite and not very active.

Went to J&L and got Mardel Maracyn plus and switched on my UV sterilizer. Is there anything I can do more?

Thanks!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Hi there! My german blue ram has this white spot on the head...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to get these ulcer-like lesions on my rainbows. More inbred varieties of Dwarf Gouramis are also prone to this inflinction. Never really figured out what cures it. Many years ago (when I worked in the retail pet trade) we used to get strange out breaks (especially with new fish out of Singapore). We used to call it Singapore Crud (I know.... highly technical term). We use to try treating it with Chloramphenicol (it sometimes worked). You need to have a good relationship with a physician to even secure it.... if it is still available).

Is it a new fish, Ashley? If not, it may be best to just dispose of the affected fish.

My apologies for not being of more help.

Stuart


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I used to get these ulcer-like lesions on my rainbows. More inbred varieties of Dwarf Gouramis are also prone to this inflinction. Never really figured out what cures it. Many years ago (when I worked in the retail pet trade) we used to get strange out breaks (especially with new fish out of Singapore). We used to call it Singapore Crud (I know.... highly technical term). We use to try treating it with Chloramphenicol (it sometimes worked). You need to have a good relationship with a physician to even secure it.... if it is still available).
> 
> Is it a new fish, Ashley? If not, it may be best to just dispose of the ffected fish.
> 
> ...


Nope it's an old fish, have been there in the tank for some time already... Thanks for your info


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to the hospital section


----------

